# Residency for non EU national,holding EU residency



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Heading to Spain in a couple of months. I'm Romanian ,my husband is Iranian and has Romanian residency. What do we have to do once we arrive there? As far as I understand we don't need to do anything for 90 days. We're going to check out Spain and would like very much to settle down there. Since I have two little kids,my husband is the one who'll stay there longer and I'll move back and forth. But probably I have to be there to prove he's married to an UE national when he files for residency card.
What does my husband have to do? Register at the police station,required to have residency card,etc? How about myself?
From my understanding,first we need to rent a place in order to be able to get a residency certificate?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

peanut said:


> Heading to Spain in a couple of months. I'm Romanian ,my husband is Iranian and has Romanian residency. What do we have to do once we arrive there? As far as I understand we don't need to do anything for 90 days. We're going to check out Spain and would like very much to settle down there. Since I have two little kids,my husband is the one who'll stay there longer and I'll move back and forth. But probably I have to be there to prove he's married to an UE national when he files for residency card.
> What does my husband have to do? Register at the police station,required to have residency card,etc? How about myself?
> From my understanding,first we need to rent a place in order to be able to get a residency certificate?


it sounds very complicated

I think the best thing would be to ask in Romania first - the Iranian embassy, wherever he was issued Romanian residency & also the Spanish embassy in Romania


----------

